# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Pjesa 5) Pergjigjuni ne pyetje dhe pyeteni tjetrin !!

## zogu dukagjinas

Pershendetje miq dhe antar te forumit shqiptar !!

Vazhdojme me temen :

1- Cka do te donit qe te kishit afer ne kete moment ??

----------


## Edmond.S

Ceshte more me ju?Na beset forumin tollovi me kete teme !

Shaka!!! lol


-Epo,nuk di...ndoshta nje Lap Top te ri !


-[]A duhet cdo teori te praktikohet,si thoni?

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Sipas mendimit tim, medoj qee po ee nese nuk mund te praktikohet sipas kushteve dhe rrethanave ne te cilat gjendemi atehere skemi qte bejme !!

Pelqeni ujin mineral ??

----------


## gloreta

po me pelqen

kur keni vape djersitni?

----------


## Edmond.S

> po me pelqen
> 
> kur keni vape djersitni?


Vape jo,por sporti e ben nje gje te tille !


--Pelqeni territorin bregdetar shqipatar?Vecmas,cilen pjese?

----------


## gloreta

ate bregdetar

a ju pelqenje fiqte

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Natyrisht qe e pelqej shume, sidomos pjesen veriore, perkatesisht prej jugut te Shengjinit deri ne veri te Velipojes !!


Pelqeni territorin malor shqiptar, cilen pjese me shume ??

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

> ate bregdetar
> 
> a ju pelqenje fiqte


Joo !!

A parapelqeni qe me shume te perdorni Nokia apo Sonny Erixcon !!??

----------


## Edmond.S

> Joo !!
> 
> A parapelqeni qe me shume te perdorni Nokia apo Sonny Erixcon !!??


Nokia me shume!

-Kontinenti me i mire per te jeuar,si faktoret natyror,si ata ekonomiko-shoqeror?

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Evropaa !!

Shteti me i mire per tu jetuar !!

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Shqiperia !!

Cfare te ben te vecante ne kete bote ty ??*

----------


## tutankamon

> *Shqiperia !!
> 
> Cfare te ben te vecante ne kete bote ty ??*


AJO QE KAM NE ZEMER !!!

SA JENI TE LUMTUR ??? 1 deri ne 10

----------


## AuGuSt_

*7*

*Cfare do benit per te qene dikush ne jete?*

----------


## JetonT.

Gjithcka 

Per qfar njiheni ?

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Kembengules.Ambicioz dhe i repte me veten..

Cfare do ndryshonint ne tipin karakterin tuaj .?*

----------


## tutankamon

gjenerozitetin !!!

perse tradhtojme bashkshort _en_in ??

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Nuk do gjeja dot nje aresye per nje person te cilin e kam zgjedhur te me ri ne krah.*

Cfare urreni tek vetja?

----------


## Erlebnisse

Besimin e tepert tek miresia e njerezve.

Cfare hengre sot?

----------


## Mau_kiko

kam gatuar dhe ngrene nje mish te skuqur me veze, me pare i marinuar me miell, kripe, rigon piper, pak gjethe te grira trendafil dhe e skuqur me vaj cilesor ulliri, po ca shije kishte, ehh do ta bej edhe pasneser kete

ca do besh neser?

----------


## Linda5

> kam gatuar dhe ngrene nje mish te skuqur me veze, me pare i marinuar me miell, kripe, rigon piper, pak gjethe te grira trendafil dhe e skuqur me vaj cilesor ulliri, po ca shije kishte, ehh do ta bej edhe pasneser kete
> 
> *ca do besh neser?*


*Te shikoj si do jet koha ...po qe shi gjum ...po qe diell shetitje

Kaq shum hani gjithmon ???*

----------

